# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الملك فيصل العجب يصل للهدف 111 في الممتاز

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدفه في جزيرة الفيل في المباراة الماضية للمريخ وصل الملك فيصل العجب للرقم 111 كهداف مطلق واسطوري للدوري الممتاز ويواصل بذلك تحطيم رقمه القياسي المرة تلو الاخرى.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول اهدافه كانت في موسمه الاول مع المريخ عام 1998 في مرمى مريخ الحصاحيصا  
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*التحية للملك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سجل هدفه المائة في مرمى الموردة في الموسم الماضي

وهدفه ال 111 في مرمى جزيرة الفيل


*

----------


## الجراح

*التحيه للملك فيصل،، مزيداً من التفرد والعطاء بإذن الله ،،،،

شكراً مهدي ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*واليوم 112 إنشاء الله ضمن الخماسية
                        	*

----------


## نهاسعيد

*وبعد كل هذه الانجازات يريدو ان يرغموه علي الاعتزال  مالكم كيف تحكمون
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*يا حليلك يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*https://youtu.be/-SenZbdbRWU
*

----------

